# Bonito setup?



## troutslayer31 (Jun 10, 2008)

What size rod, reel, line, and lure do you prefer for bonito? I'm kinda new to pier fishin'.


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

i dont fish off the pier but ive caught them on a spheros 2000 with 10lb mono and caught a 10-12 lber outa a kayak


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

I use a stradic 2500 with 10# braid. I would say go with a 3000 or 4000, because I've almost been spooled a lot of times on the 2500.

For lures, you can't beat a small white bucktail jig reeled as fast as possible.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

:withstupid


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

7' rod, stradic 2500, and 6# test.


----------

